# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Introduce Yourself!

## adam562

Pozdrav sve! 
Why dont we all post here a little introduction of ourselves?  Include maybe who you are, where you are from, why you study or are interested in Serbain/Croatian/Bosnian....... Ill start. 
Im Adam, 21 years old from Edinburgh, Scotland.  I study Serbian and Croatian at university in Nottingham, England and Im going into the 3rd year of my degree.   Which means I'm off to live in Beograd this October for a year!    ::   ::    Im looking forward to it immensly!  Cant wait. 
I have really no idea why Im studying Serbian/Croatian or where my interest stems from.  I have no family or friends there, nor do I have any links to the ex-Yugoslavia.   As a child/teenager I remember watching the news and the horrors of the break-up of Yugoslavia and the Kosovo crisis.  I think maybe this is where my interest stems from, a country/countries in Europe, just over the water from Italy - and all this stuff was happening (which I previously had thought only went on 50 years ago).  And because I enjoy languages I figured maybe I should study this.   
Thats not to say Im only interested in the region because of the horrors that happened.  Im love the culture, the food, the history...basically everything about the Balkans (and Eastern Europe in general) - its far more interesting for me than plain old Western Europe! 
Adam

----------


## Vlacko

Hello Adam! Здраво Адаме! 
I'm Marko [in this forum Vlacko], I'm a 18 year old Serb. From Serbia [someone thinks this is funny, but there are many Serbs that live outside motherland]. I'm from Kruševac, a town in central Serbia.
I'm going in a high school. I found this site relativly recently, for developing my Russian. There I found  Serbian forum, and I'm really interested in his debates. I'm here to give help with Serbian anyone who needs it. If you want Adam, we can speak in Serbian, or bilingually.
Ok, that's from me...

----------


## Stjepan

pozdravite 
I'm Stjepan, a 21 year old Croat from New Jersey in the United States.  I found this forum to help me learn Russian, which I took for two years in university before I had to abandon it due to class schedule problems...  I still study the language on my own though.  I use this particular part of the forum to occassionally talk about the language(s), sometimes help people, but also to learn as my Croatian is sometimes a bit awkward or ungrammatical since I've been living in a place where there are very few speakers to be found.   
I attend Rutgers University in New Brunswick, New Jersey, where I am pursuing a double major in History and Russian, Central, and East European Studies, as well as a minor in Political Science.  
More about my background; my family comes from Dalmatia, specifically in Split and Milna, on the island of Brač, who I try to visit regularly.  As a result, I sometimes use a lot of dialectal words with my family like žmul (čaša), đardin (park), rabota (rad), ura (sat), forca (snaga), nono i nona (djed i baka) etc..  
I will be in Zagreb for most of July this summer working with other university students (from Croatia, Serbia and Montengro, Bulgaria, Romania, Moldova, Albania, United States, and probably BiH) in a program on organizing Non-Governmental Organizations and building up civic activism.

----------


## iblix

Hello, 
My name is Audrey and i'm a 24 years old girl from Brussels, Belgium. I came to this forum because i'm intersested in the culture of the Balkanic countries and because i'm going to visit the region this summer. 
I'm going for a one month trip, first in central europa, then in the Balkans, ending with the music festival of Guca, in serbia. 
Why i'm attracted to that culture i cannot say, but that's the way it is. I've been trying to learn serbian/croatian the last few weeks, but it is quite difficult as i don't have any basis in Slavic languages. I'd like to be able to say even just a few sentences when i'm there, tough. 
Stjepan, can you tell me more about the program you'll be working on this summer? I'd be intersested in meeting people who work for civil activism in the region.

----------


## buso

Zdravo, I'm a 21 years old italian from Trieste, a small town near slovenian border.Actually I'm studying at law faculty at university of Trieste.  
I'm very interested about history and culture of former yugoslavija area,expecially about serbia, I had some grandparents who lived in belgrade. 
I found this forum because i'm studying russian and here i found a very good website to help me to improve my russian,with some interesting links. 
now i'm planning to visit Serbia in september..

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.retroportal.ru/5/karaklaich.mp3

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.retroportal.ru/5/maryanovich.mp3

----------

It's so cute that someone is actually interesting for this miserable
area and language(s). I am 37, Croat from Serbia and I am starting
small business because I need money to LEAVE this area forever (I hope
I'll succeed). I live in town next to Hungarian border with
nationalistic graffiti on the walls like: "Death to Hungarians" and
"Go away!" against Croats. I have been also in Croatia few years ago
and I had disgusting episode when I was asking for bus ticket. I've
made mistake and asked on Serbian dialect "Molim vas kartu..." instead
Croatian "Molim ljepa kartu..." and girl on counter told me "Go on
another counter." with disgusting expression on her face. Generally,
minorities are targets here. Be aware of momentary missing of fuel
diesel if you want to go in Serbia by your own car because
Government don't want to increase prices.
This area (ex-Yugoslavia) is always swinging between extremes in
politics: communism and extreme nationalism. Be aware of that. People
think that democracy is equally anarchy. Now is time for faschism!
Glorifying of fascist leader Pavelic (from WWII) in Croatia and
traitor Mihailovic (also WWII) in Serbia, (who sincerely first started
rebellion against Germans but later accompanied occupants in fight
against partizans) is quite normal. People live in past and don't know
much about modern living. Life here is very difficult, and people are
very insecure for own future.
I don't know your reasons why you are interesting for this area. Maybe
you have curiosity for rare species, who knows... Good luck in your
learning!

----------

> I've
> made mistake and asked on Serbian dialect "Molim vas kartu..." instead
> Croatian "Molim ljepa kartu..."

   ::   Mislim stvarno, koliko ja znam, na hrvatskom se isto kaže "molim vas kartu", tako da nemoj lagati! Otkud ti to da se na hrvatskom kaže "molim *ljepa* kartu"?? A "ljepa" čak nije ni gramatički ni pravopisno ispravno, tako da ja za tu riječ još nisam čula. Možda si mislio/la reći "lijepo" umjesto "ljepa" - može se i tako reći, ali ja osobno uvijek govorim "molim vas", kao i većina ljudi (davno nisam čula da netko kaže "molim lijepo", iako ima i toga). Tako da stvarno ne znam o kojem ti to "srpskom dijalektu" govoriš, osim ako nisi pobrkao taj svoj dijalekt s hrvatskim jezikom!

----------


## Stjepan

> Stjepan, can you tell me more about the program you'll be working on this summer? I'd be intersested in meeting people who work for civil activism in the region.

 It's a three week program at the University of Zagreb sponsored by the Center for Global Security and Democracy.  The purpose is to learn the skills necessary to become an activist and then teach them to others.  We'll also be working directly with other students from most of the southeastern European countries to develop to gain a wider perspective on peoples' concerns throughout the region.  Most of the program takes place in classes at the University of Zagreb, but we will also go out to Vukovar and to the Plitvice area to meet with people and talk with them about their concerns.

----------


## Vlacko

Мислим да оно што си рекао није истина. Ти вероватно, односно сигурно долазиш из Суботице, тј. Војводине, а Војводина је позната по својој толерантности и мултиетничности, и поједине испаде појединаца не можеш карактерисати као међунационалну мржњу.  ::

----------


## Партизан

Hello! 
My name is Milos (Misa). I am a 16 years old Serb from Belgrade (Serbia), but at the moment living in Vienna (Austria). I am go to a high school for maths and languages. My hobbies are talking about history, politics and other serious and unserious topics and playing and watching all kinds of sports. Besides, I am a big fan of Partizan Belgrade, this is also the reason for my nick. Why I am here? I am learning German, English, French and Italian at school, but I want also to understand and speak the wonderful Russian language! As a Serbian patriot I am in love with Russia, I have a lot of friends overthere and I dont want to talk English with them anymore.. So, this summer I am going to start to learn Russian and I hope I can get some help here..  
Greetings!
Cheers!

----------


## Slawnik

Zdravo sve! Zovem se Andrej. Ja sam iz Rossiji. Imam 17 godin. I wanna find a serbian/bosnian/croatian friend to have a mail correspond and which can help me with my serbian. Партизан, Vlacko -- what is about you? Will you help me? 
  Партизан, могу да ућим те рускому језику ако хоћеш  ::

----------


## Партизан

No problem, I will help you!   ::   
FIRST LESSON: 
Wrong: "Партизан, могу да ућим те рускому језику ако хоћеш.
Right: "Партизан, могу да те ућим руски ако хоћеш." 
Cлaвник, ты говориш Серба хорошего, но я очень плох по-русски. 
Поздрав мой российский брат!  ::

----------


## Vlacko

> No problem, I will help you!    
> FIRST LESSON: 
> Wrong: "Партизан, могу да ућим те рускому језику ако хоћеш.
> Right: "Партизан, могу да те ућим руски ако хоћеш." 
> Cлaвник, ты говориш Серба хорошего, но я очень плох по-русски. 
> Поздрав мой российский брат!

 Wrong: "Партизан, могу да те ућим руски ако хоћеш."
Right: ""Партизан, могу да те учим руски ако хоћеш."

----------


## Vlacko

> Zdravo sve! Zovem se Andrej. Ja sam iz Rossiji. Imam 17 godin. I wanna find a serbian/bosnian/croatian friend to have a mail correspond and which can help me with my serbian. Партизан, Vlacko -- what is about you? Will you help me? 
>   Партизан, могу да ућим те рускому језику ако хоћеш

 Yes Slawnik, I'll help you too. Everything you need just ask!  ::

----------


## Партизан

> Wrong: "Партизан, могу да те ућим руски ако хоћеш."
> Right: ""Партизан, могу да те учим руски ако хоћеш."

 Ups.. I didnt recognized that he wrote a ћ instead of a ч..  ::   ::

----------


## Vlacko

> Originally Posted by Vlacko  Wrong: "Партизан, могу да те ућим руски ако хоћеш."
> Right: ""Партизан, могу да те учим руски ако хоћеш."   Ups.. I didnt recognized that he wrote a ћ instead of a ч..

 Дешава се, ништа страшно!  ::

----------


## Slawnik

Is here a great difference between ћ and ч?

----------


## Stjepan

> Is here a great difference between ћ and ч?

 No, and for some speakers the two sounds have merged.  ћ/ć is just pronounced softer

----------


## Vlacko

> Is here a great difference between ћ and ч?

 Well Croatian speakers use usually ћ[ć] instead of ч[č]. Well not usually but more than Serbian speakers. As I already said  ћ[ć] is similar to c in Italian Ciao.

----------


## Vlacko

In the past in Serbia letter ћ was written like чь.

----------


## Партизан

Vlacko is right, but I am not Croatian, I just made a little mistake!  ::

----------


## Remyisme

> http://mp3.retroportal.ru/5/karaklaich.mp3

 that song was performed by a French-Armenian singer called Charles Aznavour.

----------

777777777777777777777  铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载彩信铃声下载下载手机彩信彩信下载下载彩信和弦铃声下载免费铃声特效铃声下载手机彩信图片下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画免费彩信下载彩信铃声下载彩信铃声下载手机彩信下载铃声下载特效铃声   手机铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声下载三星手机铃声下载免费铃声免费手机铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载mp3铃声下载   铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声三星铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声彩信彩信下载手机彩信免费彩信彩信动画    铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声诺基亚3100铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载移动铃声下载铃声下载单音铃声搞笑铃声mid铃声下载手机特效铃声单音铃声下载和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动铃声原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声和旋铃声下载

----------


## Fisico_Marco88_NL

Zdravo! 
Ja Marco jesam.
I am Marco. 
Učim srpski / srpskohrvatski, ali ne dobro sam.
I'm learning Serbian / Serbocroatian, but I'm not good (at it). 
Holandski (?) jesam.
I'm Dutch. 
I'm learning Serbian via www.serbianschool.com because I like to learn as many languages as possible. But I gotta admit that this language is one of my favourites!  ::   
Well, so I am Marco, I'm 17 years old and my birthday is the 14th of September. I have been looking for a Serbian language forum and this is the first 'good' one I found. I'm from the Netherlands, I'm studying and I have a job as a postman. Formula 1 is my biggest passion and I'm a very very very big fan of Giancarlo Fisichella.  ::   
I'd love to know more Serbocroatian soon!  ::

----------


## Stjepan

Pozdrav i dobrodošao.  
If you don't mind, I will make a few corrections for you.  ::  
"Ja Marco jesam." 
You mean just "Ja sam Marco".  "jesam" does mean "I am" but it is only used at the beginning of sentences, like a one word response, or for special emphasis.  While that sentence would be understood, the position of jesam sounds very unnatural to me. 
"Učim srpski / srpskohrvatski, ali ne dobro sam." 
You might want to instead say "Učim srpski/srpskohrvatski, ali ne (još  ::  ) dobro govorim." 
The short forms of biti (sam, si, je, smo, ste, su) can follow in the word order with phrases like "dobro sam" but when it is being negated it must always come first - "nisam dobro".  
Also, I am dutch should not be "Holandski jesam" but "Holandez sam" (nationality adjects like Holandski aren't used in the same way in Slavic languages as in others.  You want to use the noun instead) 
It's a hard language, but keep it up and you'll be fine.  ::  
Siguran sam da ćeš biti.  ::

----------


## Fisico_Marco88_NL

Hvala lepo for the corrections, Stjepan!  ::   
I was wondering, does the Serbian word order differ much from the English? 
I mean, do you say: 
'mio sam' or 'jesam mio'? 
Or are they by any chance both possible? 
And how do you spell Ana Ivanovic's name? Is it 'Ana Ivanovi*č*' or - 'vi*ć*'? 
Hvala for the warm došao!  ::

----------


## Stjepan

The word order is not very different, as like English it is spoken basically Subject-Verb-Object.  Sometimes at the start of a new sentence or phrase a short form verb like sam or ćeš will follow, but this is because they are in the short form. 
Word order is very flexible, like in Russian but it isn't quite as, because enclitics (words like li, se, and genitive and dative enclitics like me and mi) have a strict order in the sentence, but you don't need to worry about that right now, I think. 
Both "mio sam" and "jesam mio" are correct, although I'm not sure if you are saying what you want to say, as it means something like "I am dear/sweet". I'm a Croatian speaker though and we don't really use that word so often, but I don't think it would be any different in Serbian. 
And the name should end with vić.

----------


## Fisico_Marco88_NL

Zdravo!  ::   
Hvala (again?)!  ::   
Idem jabuka sada.
I'm eating an apple now. 
Šta ideš?
Wat are you eating? 
Koliko možemo da idemo?
How much can we eat? 
Ne hoću raditi ništa još.
I don't want to do anything yet. 
Volim da volim.
Volim voliti.
I love to love. 
What is more appropriate to use? 
Verb + da + Verb
or
Verb + Infinitive? 
Hvala in advance!  ::

----------


## Stjepan

hey there again  ::  
Actually, idem/ideš are from the verb ići which means to go.  To eat is jesti, which conjugates as jedem, jedeš, jede, jedemo, jedete, jedu 
Also, you really don't need sada in there since it's already clear in the verb that you are doing it now.  If you really want it for emphasis though it would be more natural sounding to say "sada jedem jabuku" 
(The object needs the accusative case) 
što/šta jedeš? 
na žalost, nemam vremena jesti.  ::  
Words like još, sada etc tend to come earlier in the sentence.  Unfortunately, I don't know what this category of words is called so it's probably not much help. :\ 
"Koliko možemo da idemo"
ne znam...  ::   
"Ne hoću raditi ništa još." 
This sentence has a few problems.  The first problem is that ne hoću is not the correct negation form.  Rather, it should be neću.   
The bigger problem though is that this sentence sounds more like you are saying ''I won't do anything yet'', because htjeti/hteti followed by an infinitive verb is how you form future tense. 
To remove the ambiguity, it is better to use želim in this sentence.  So a better sentence would be more like "Ne želim još ništa raditi" 
Hmm...I guess the word order is quite a bit different afterall. *shrugs* 
Also, in Serbian you would use Volim da volim to say "I love to love", but in Croatian you use Volim voljeti.  People will understand either one but those are the preferences.

----------


## Fisico_Marco88_NL

> Actually, idem/ideš are from the verb ići which means to go.  To eat is jesti, which conjugates as jedem, jedeš, jede, jedemo, jedete, jedu

 Gosh, you're so right! Silly me!  ::     

> Also, you really don't need sada in there since it's already clear in the verb that you are doing it now.  If you really want it for emphasis though it would be more natural sounding to say "sada jedem jabuku" 
> (The object needs the accusative case) 
> što/šta jedeš? 
> na žalost, nemam vremena jesti.

 I see. I still have to learn the Serbian cases, so you have to excuse me for only using the nominative.  ::     

> Words like još, sada etc tend to come earlier in the sentence.  Unfortunately, I don't know what this category of words is called so it's probably not much help. :\

 You mean adverbs?  ::     

> "Koliko možemo da idemo"
> ne znam...

 Niti ne znam!  ::     

> "Ne hoću raditi ništa još." 
> This sentence has a few problems.  The first problem is that ne hoću is not the correct negation form.  Rather, it should be neću.   
> The bigger problem though is that this sentence sounds more like you are saying ''I won't do anything yet'', because htjeti/hteti followed by an infinitive verb is how you form future tense. 
> To remove the ambiguity, it is better to use želim in this sentence.  So a better sentence would be more like "Ne želim još ništa raditi"

 Thanks! This is really helping me!  ::     

> Also, in Serbian you would use Volim da volim to say "I love to love", but in Croatian you use Volim voljeti.  People will understand either one but those are the preferences.

 I see! Thanks again!  ::   
Right now I'm learning all about food!  ::

----------


## iblix

Здраво, 
Ја сам Audrey из Белгие. Већ овде сам била али нисач знала ништа у српску. Сада учим га, али то је врло тежак. Можда можете ме поноћи! 
Хвала 
I guess i'm making a hell of a lot of mistakes here, but i'm still at the beginning of the book 'im learning with.   ::  
I'm trying out with the cases, but it's... erm... difficult. 
Thanks if you can correct me, hope i'll get better!

----------


## ivan_hr

> Здраво, 
> Ја сам Audrey из Белгие. Већ овде сам била али нисач знала ништа у српску. Сада учим га, али то је врло тежак. Можда можете ме поноћи! 
> Thanks if you can correct me, hope i'll get better!

 Correction:
"Ovdje sam već bila ali nisam znala ništa na srpskom. Sada ga učim, ali mi je jako težak. Možda mi možete pomoći."

----------


## iblix

Thanks a lot.
Ok, even worse than the cases is the words order!   ::  
This really helped me.   ::

----------


## iblix

> The bigger problem though is that this sentence sounds more like you are saying ''I won't do anything yet'', because htjeti/hteti followed by an infinitive verb is how you form future tense.  
> To remove the ambiguity, it is better to use želim in this sentence. So a better sentence would be more like "Ne želim još ništa raditi"

 Would it also be right to say: "Neću da još ništa radim" ? Hem, not sure about the word order either...   ::

----------


## ivan_hr

> Would it also be right to say: "Neću da još ništa radim" ? Hem, not sure about the word order either...

 It would be "Neću još ništa da radim" which means "I want to do nothing yet"

----------


## iblix

ok, thanks!  ::

----------


## Vlacko

> Здраво, 
> Ја сам Audrey из Белгие. Већ овде сам била али нисач знала ништа у српску. Сада учим га, али то је врло тежак. Можда можете ме поноћи! 
> Хвала 
> I guess i'm making a hell of a lot of mistakes here, but i'm still at the beginning of the book 'im learning with.   
> I'm trying out with the cases, but it's... erm... difficult. 
> Thanks if you can correct me, hope i'll get better!

 
Ха, како је занимљиво читати твоју поруку Ибликс. Али није то ништа, српски јесте тежак, али уз одговарајући напор може да се научи. 
It's really interesting reading your post Iblix. But that's nothing, Serbian is hard to learn, but with proper effort you can learn it.

----------


## Turska

Zdravo i Selam Aleykum 
Ja sam iz Turska.I'm Bosnjak.Zovem se Yusuf.Ja zivim u istanbul.
imam 21 godina.

----------


## NineOne

Zdravo! 
I'm Aron Nimani, which is one of the least Serbian names you'll encounter. My mother is Serbian (well, and Croatian), and my father is Albanian (hence the Albanian last name, which has caused me problems with other Serbs in the past). Both were born in Serbia, but my father was in Iraq on business for a few years so the family went with him, and I was born in Bagdad. 
Eventually we found our way over to Victoria BC, Canada, where we've been ever since. 
I started taking Russian in university for no particular reason and am in my 2nd year of a Psychology degree (I'm 19). I just found this site while trying to do my homework. I speak Serbian fairly well, but having been in Canada most of my life any Serb would peg me as a foreigner for my accent. 
So that's me.

----------


## Vlacko

NineOne your ancestor are really interesting. This is the proof that in Balcan everything is possible. Welcome to Serbian Forum!

----------


## RusskiSlav

Pazdrav!
I'm new to this forum. I live in Maryland, USA. I'm 17 years old and going to be a senior in high school. I enjoy learning languages, especially Slavic ones. I'm here to learn Russian, but also Serbian  ::   
I also LOVE ice hockey! My favorite player is Jaromir Jagr, from the Czech Republic.

----------


## Tvrtko_Kotromanic

Hi... I'm Damir,and I'm from Sarajevo, Bosnia. I'm not a croat,not a serb,a nd not a bosniak... I'm just a Bosnian   ::

----------

